# Anyone with AMR?



## BlackOut (Feb 10, 2008)

I am currently in the middle of my EMT training program, in California.  Other than the local fire department, AMR is the only ambulance company that responds to 911 calls in CA (any other states?).  I was wondering if anyone here is with AMR, and can tell me what the hiring process is like.  Thanks


----------



## John E (Feb 10, 2008)

*Well actually no...*

AMR is not the only private company that responds to 911 calls in California.

Just in Los Angeles county and off the top of my head I can think of at least 3 other companies that do so, McCormick, Schaeffer and Care. 

AMR does 911 responses in those areas where they are contracted to do so only. In some areas, ie, Riverside county, AMR is the sole 911 EMS provider, in other areas, they do transports. All depends on the area and the contract.

John E.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2008)

Where in California do you live? 

Besides that, I bet Care, Medix, Doctors, Shaffer, and Emergency [as far as Orange County goes] are going to argue about responding to 911 calls.

Actually, come to think of it, the 2 years that I was working in California, AMR was losing contracts left and right [911, interfacility, and CCT contracts].


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 10, 2008)

John E said:


> AMR is not the only private company that responds to 911 calls in California.
> 
> Just in Los Angeles county and off the top of my head I can think of at least 3 other companies that do so, McCormick, Schaeffer and Care.
> 
> ...


My fault, you are right, I mis-heard from someone that AMR is the sole 911 ambulance in CA, it must only be in the county I live in and the ones around.  I live in NorCal,Santa Clara County, about 45mins south of SF.  I know for a fact that AMR is the sole trauma response in my county.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 10, 2008)

I know with AMR they have a 6 month probation period where EMTs are only BLS, then after that they can jump on an ALS rig.  The thing is, hopefully if everything goes well, I should be certified mid May, but I am transferring to another University to finish up my Human Bio degree, the thing is that I don't know where yet since I'm still hearing back from schools.  I don't know if its a good idea to try to shoot for AMR right when I get certified especially if I will have to transfer to another county 2 months later.


----------



## wildfire033 (Feb 10, 2008)

*AMR hiring practice*

Good luck with getting on in a timely manner. It seems to take for ever to process any paper work. I know several people it took 6 months to a year.


----------



## Markhk (Feb 10, 2008)

Blackout,
AMR is the only non-Fire 9-1-1 service provider in San Mateo and Santa Clara County. They hold the exclusive contract in both Counties. 

While you can be pulled into the 9-1-1 system during periods when ambulance reserves are low when working for a private ambulance provider (Golden State, Westmed, Silicon Valley) such occurrences are very rare.  I would point out that some of these private ambulance companies have an awful reputation. 

You may have to bite the bullet and join AMR. You do need to do 6 months of IFT/BLS only stuff with them but then you have the opportunity to do 1 on 1 with paramedics and stuff like that.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for everyone input.  Yeah, I would like to get onboard with AMR, but I'm sure they are chop full of EMT, but I'm also pretty sure there is a high turn around rate for AMR's EMTs (progressions to Medics, RN, etc.).  I heard they have a pretty strict hiring process.  What crews/departments are you guys with?


----------



## wildfire033 (Feb 11, 2008)

Blackout, Its not that AMR is full of personnel as much it is the laziness of its HR department. Markhk is right about the reputation. If you want lots of experience with long hours poor pay and a company that only cares about the bottomline and making a buck off your sweat, then AMR is the place for you. AMR's motto is Caregiver inspired, patient focused, customer centered until you can show that they are not doing whats best for the patient because we are after "supposed to be" patient advocates. Exampe of this is I was disiplined by the company for putting a patient in a wheelchair to go across the street to the hospital for a person who had vomited 1 time 3 hours earlier. The company counldn't charge its $500 - $750 bill to this patient so I was in trouble because I saved somebody some money. Thats the real AMR.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like to get on board with a trauma company, but in my county AMR and local fire are the only ones (im not familiar with fire squads, but they have their own EMS system right?, so most of the time you have to be a fire fighter/have intention of going to fire academy, which is not my ultimate goal, for them to get you on board with them right?)  Anyone doing trauma/ALS calls?  If so, what department?


----------



## Markhk (Feb 11, 2008)

Most Fire Departments in the county are "first responder" only. That means they respond on their Engines, some with paramedics on board, and provide BLS/ALS interventions until AMR shows up for transport. 

This generally means you must be a firefighter hired on with the department to work on these Engines. If you think getting hired on by AMR is difficult, getting hired on by a Fire Department as a firefighter is much, much more difficult...particularly if you come from a background without fire experience.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah well my ultimate goal is Med school so thats my number one priority now.  Fire is not one of my goals and being a medic is too much of a dedication, especially if I have other professional goals.  Anyone working as an ER tech in a hospital?


----------



## Markhk (Feb 11, 2008)

Becoming an ER tech is a great idea. I have a couple of co-workers who also work at Kaiser Redwood City, Kaiser Santa Clara and Kaiser Santa Teresa. Kaiser Santa Clara is apparently very busy as an ER and a good place to get experience. 

Which school are you going to? You might have opportunities to work as a patient advocate at certain Free Clinics like Arbor or Pacific Free Clinic or join a school based EMS club.


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Markhk said:


> Becoming an ER tech is a great idea. I have a couple of co-workers who also work at Kaiser Redwood City, Kaiser Santa Clara and Kaiser Santa Teresa. Kaiser Santa Clara is apparently very busy as an ER and a good place to get experience.



The last time I checked Kaiser doesn't hire for the position of ER Tech  [EMT-B]. Do they list it under another name?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.kaisersantaclara.org/

Careers -> put in location and select "pt Care Srvs (Non-Nurse) - ED Tech"  \for the "area of interest". Santa Clara is currently showing an opening for a tech for part time and on call. 
Link:
http://kaiserext.kaiserpermanentejo...iew-870997&ERFormID=newjoblist&ERFormCode=any


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 11, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> http://www.kaisersantaclara.org/
> 
> Careers -> put in location and select "pt Care Srvs (Non-Nurse) - ED Tech"  \for the "area of interest". Santa Clara is currently showing an opening for a tech for part time and on call.
> Link:
> http://kaiserext.kaiserpermanentejo...iew-870997&ERFormID=newjoblist&ERFormCode=any



Well that explains it! I was always checking on the kp.org website and not the individual hospital.

Thanks for the heads up. B)

*EDIT:* Nevermind, it's also showing up if you access it from kp.org. I can't believe I never saw ED Tech on the list before *embarrassed*


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 22, 2008)

If you are still a student AMR isnt gonna do much for you. I just applied at AMR and they are only hiring Full time. Which since I'm getting the feeling that if you are in Santa Clara and your EMT class will be ending mid may, do you by chance go to Santa Clara University and our in our current EMT class? If so there are several companies that service are area (some get 911 with AMR is overloaded but its rare). 

Im actually applying for EMT jobs right now, the companies around Santa Clara are Silicon Valley, West Med and Golden State Ambulance (and if you want surrounding areas NorCal Ambulance, Falcon Critical Care Transport and some others) they are all private transport companies though but they are your best bet for getting some part time EMT work.


----------



## santaclaraco (Apr 21, 2008)

Wildfire033:  I believe there are laws about putting patients into wheelchairs to transport them, even if it is "across the street" or through a parking lot for an MRI or CT scan.  I'm sure there was more of a reason for your disclipine than AMR wanting to make money.  The fines for this kind of patient care are enormous...most often State law and policies are policies for a reason.  You broke a policy and blame the company you work for.  Calling the Supervisor first to see if you could do this act of kindness would have been the appropriate thing to do.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 21, 2008)

santaclaraco said:


> Wildfire033:  I believe there are laws about putting patients into wheelchairs to transport them, even if it is "across the street" or through a parking lot for an MRI or CT scan.  I'm sure there was more of a reason for your disclipine than AMR wanting to make money.  The fines for this kind of patient care are enormous...most often State law and policies are policies for a reason.  You broke a policy and blame the company you work for.  Calling the Supervisor first to see if you could do this act of kindness would have been the appropriate thing to do.



I would think it would be a little of both worlds, from what i know about the county and the way AMR works im sure both things were a factor


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2008)

Wild fire:

Well, let's face a simple fact here. AMR is a for-profit company. Strangely enough, the people who make the tools that are used in EMS (ambulances, stretchers, drugs, splints, lights, sirens, etc) are for-profit companies. They exist because their founders saw a need that was going unfullfilled which had a strong enough market so that they could make more money than they would spend. Of course I'm sure that they are ever so happy that one of their paid employees were out there providing the company's service for free.

Can I assume that, since you are so upset over AMR for this, that you reimbursed AMR for what they paid you while you were providing their service for free? Afterall, are you not a for-profit (want to make more money via work than you spend to live) employee?


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 21, 2008)

AMR is a 911 provider for the county just south of me in metro-Atlanta.  I dropped an application off on Friday in person, I interviewed on the spot. I keep a notebook with me that has all of the paperwork they would possibly need.  I was able to give them everything they wanted on the spot. Within 1 hour they had made an appointment for my drug and agility test and notified me of the date.. which I did this morning.  I think that is a great turn around, time wise.

I don't know much about the company but I do know they are willing to give me a shot when not many people are willing to take someone with no experience, fresh out of school.  They pay better than most of the services around here (unless I go somewhere like Grady who won't even begin to look at me for a year or 2) and it seems that the insurance plan is awesome which is very important to me.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 21, 2008)

AMR Varies greatly from area to area, Here in Northern California its very hard to get a job with them (most of the people I know that work for them were on their waiting list for about a year). Right now there are a ton of EMTs in the area hunting for jobs so things are a bit competative.


----------



## santaclaraco (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with Monk - my feeling is that AMR varies from county to county - not just within N. CA.  As an employee of AMR for over 8 years I can tell you that money is a factor with this ambulance provider - the folks on the thread are correct - we are for-profit.  However, this profit goes towards your salary (the best in the business), new ambulances, better equipment, your healthcare, and your safety - as well as keeping AMR alive and running.

Money or no money - revenue or no revenue - that AMR employee broke a policy.  There are plenty of EMT's waiting in line to take that employees job; who will follow the rules.

The loss of profit for that transport is not the reason for the policy not to move patients in their own personal wheelchairs...across a parking lot, in a crosswalk across the street, or whatever the case was in that other users reply.  I can tell you for a fact that management in the Santa Clara County Operations has written off thousands of dollars for patients in hardships who call for assistance - this is a workplace that cares for it's patients and it's community.  Wildfire? Chip? Shoulder...?

If you are the type of individual that is going to break the rules or policies, don't bother to apply with AMR.  With the hiring process now in place at each individual Operation, AMR is severing ties with new employees who they feel are not a fit with their mission statement in their first week of orientation.  You are correct - there are maaannny people waiting to work for AMR and AMR is now using that to their advantage.  

Every company is going to have it's negatives.  And the negatives go both ways - how many employees don't get insurance information, document poorly, or NEVER turn in their paperwork so AMR can bill?  There is a whole other side to an ambulance "business" than providing patient care.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 22, 2008)

santaclaraco said:


> I can tell you for a fact that management in the Santa Clara County Operations has written off thousands of dollars for patients in hardships who call for assistance - this is a workplace that cares for it's patients and it's community.


I wouldn't doubt otherwise, but the decision for pro bono or reduced cost service should lie with management and billing, not the provider. 


> Every company is going to have it's negatives.  And the negatives go both ways - how many employees don't get insurance information, document poorly, or NEVER turn in their paperwork so AMR can bill?  There is a whole other side to an ambulance "business" than providing patient care.


----------

